# Can rednack just be exterminated please?/ negged by rednack thread



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

fucking fail


Hi, you have received -140747 reputation points from Rednack.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
fuck you KOS

Regards,
Rednack

Note: This is an automated message.


p.s. I am not actually offended and no animals were harmed in the making of this post


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

Show us your tits!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 16, 2013)

tits for reps


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2013)

Who is this sloppy old meat curtain?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 16, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Who is this sloppy old meat curtain?



And prove d-lats wrong... Or right- don't matter to me!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

lol

you guys already got my ass...that's gonna have to do


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 16, 2013)

If that is you in your avatar you have a lovely ass. If not, she has a lovely ass.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 16, 2013)

I didn't have your ass... When is it my turn?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

thats not my ass..I said that in the new member forum....she does have a lovely ass


here are boobs !!!! these are my boobs


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

heres my ass....a crappy shot...(pun?) again!


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 16, 2013)

tits ftw


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 16, 2013)

Also very lovely.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

my ass again


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 16, 2013)

post a pic with you holding a sign ''Heavyiron Paid for it'' and rednack will be banned..that is all


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

looking for a marker and paper now


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

paid or payed?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack and kos's female gimmick big titty showdown please.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> heres my ass....a crappy shot...(pun?) again!


I thought that ass looked familiar, last time i seen it
it had a candy cane shoved up it trying to win free gear for her fatass hubby KOS...\
Same tramp stamp and all..proving once again sheriV is KOS...


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrs. Kos?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

uhm..its not the same tramp stamp...heres a super old pic of it...

http://i45.tinypic.com/20fui6r.jpg


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

and not like it will stop anyway...but heres my face


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> uhm..its not the same tramp stamp...heres a super old pic of it...
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/20fui6r.jpg



Post up a frontal shot and let's see your mug and dem tittays..if you aint Mrs.fatasss


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

No one wants to see your face unless your tits are in the shot....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> I thought that ass looked familiar, last time i seen it
> it had a candy cane shoved up it trying to win free gear for her fatass hubby KOS...\
> Same tramp stamp and all..proving once again sheriV is KOS...



can you accomplish anything but shit talk fatass?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

do anything but talk you fat tub of shit...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Post up a frontal shot and let's see your mug and dem tittays..if you aint Mrs.fatasss


you are the fattest guy here...prove you are not or stfu


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack you mutard fat fuck how many times do I have to tell you not to leave the straw in the jar of mayonnaise lol!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2013)

I kind of have a boner for Sheri would like to see more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

I love her


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

bad shot of abs in progress....bonus TITS, covered however


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

and this which was already posted up


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

so back to the topic at hand

extermination of rednack...tyia


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

rednack is a fat douche


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

worse than azza....because he is a regular roid user


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok now lets see the cawk.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2013)

Roids and a case of bush a day ftw


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

check his shit house...lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a single wide.Check out his Walmart brand fish oil pills on his microwave next to the gallon of salt he uses after he makes his homemade cheese fries.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2013)

What is he holding in his hand?Is that the end of the toilet paper roll?tammy-Lynn were out toilet paper.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

its a beat up old 1960s house at best...can tell from the front door...ancient cabinets...too  poor and old for a single wide updated trailer...goddamn this fat motherfucker is sad


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

lol...door has a hole with a Cardboard patch.....bwahahhahahhahaha...you sad fat piece of shit


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

something I can't tool on...pics of kids on the fridge

I approve


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2013)

unless theyre stalker pedo shots...in which case

eeeewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

azza has kids too....he shows his asshole to them


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> and not like it will stop anyway...but heres my face


You look like the poster girl for the local methadone clinic...

how long you been in recovery?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> You look like the poster girl for the local methadone clinic...
> 
> how long you been in recovery?


prove you look better...or are you just going to keep talking crap to women on the internet? all while we know you look like a pile of shit...grow a pair bitchmADE


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you look better...or are you just going to keep talking crap to women on the internet? all while we know you look like a pile of shit...grow a pair bitchmADE


with her sagging cleavage and big wrists,i'm starting to smell TRANNY...Sheman sheriV must be packing your dookie shoot full of cawk easing your childhood fetish..that would explain the urgent urge for your defense..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Nah...you talk alot of shit...throw around challenges...all i see is you running your dicksucker...post something besides words fat boy...bet your wife looks just like you....sheri looks so bad? Lets see what you got CUM LIPS...can only imagine the kind of woman that settled for you


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nah...you talk alot of shit...throw around challenges...all i see is you running your dicksucker...post something besides words fat boy...bet your wife looks just like you....sheri looks so bad? Lets see what you got CUM LIPS...can only imagine the kind of woman that settled for you



You stupid fucking inbred hillbilly fucker...
Everybody on here knows i'm gay.
Talk about out-of-the-loop..
You don't have a fucking clue who i really am..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

More words....you might as well be another eddie gimmick...nothing you say matters...bye bitch


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

Tell your sister to post up them sagging tits...


----------



## s2h (Mar 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Show us your tits!



I have pictures of them...


----------



## s2h (Mar 16, 2013)

Not to derail this lovely attempt to.view SheriV's love mounds....but...is radnack really that fat busch 16oz chugging lump of mountain. Oyster hair in that picture??

Ps..kos..you and the miss's need to find a new tattoo guy...he is really struggling with his profession..just sayin

Pss...tits now SheriV...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

I got what I wanted...don't care what your opinion about the pictures I put on and in my skin....and there are a bunch of different peoples stuff on both of us


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> I have pictures of them...



B cups?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> Ps..kos..you and the miss's need to find a new tattoo guy...he is really struggling with his profession..just sayin


His tattooist was his cell mate in prison when he got arrested for molesting little boys..
trading candy bars for blowjobs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> His tattooist was his cell mate in prison when he got arrested for molesting little boys..
> trading candy bars for blowjobs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> His tattooist was his cell mate in prison when he got arrested for molesting little boys..
> trading candy bars for blowjobs


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

difference is he probly looks the same but talks shit constantly...even too women that he probly is going to run off and rob us of booty pics...you have always been humble...and have proven time and time again that you can get in shape...quickly


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack is fatter than KOS. Never thought I would see the day...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

A real ladies man...Folks

notice the massive muscle tone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

and smaller


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

lol....oh no....not a really old irrelevant pic...still leaner than you in that one anyway...making yourself look even more of a pussy....posting others pics...too much a coward to post your own


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....oh no....not a really old irrelevant pic...still leaner than you in that one anyway



kiss my dick in the split bitchmeat..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Rednack said:


> kiss my dick in the split bitchmeat..


punk bitch


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you'll win the AG contest, unless it's rigged..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

you are not my type you fat faggot


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2013)

rubbed a few out over this thread, heavy especially gave me wood, sheri did well also, kos and rednack need to be more sensitive

jk lmao


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2013)

Sheri is the best.....You kniggs are so gullible. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2013)

Rednack said:


> A real ladies man...Folks
> 
> notice the massive muscle tone



Fat cunts in glass houses shouldn't throw stones


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> B cups?



Naa...looks to be a full handfull...so prob 36/D....


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2013)

Rednack said:


> His tattooist was his cell mate in prison when he got arrested for molesting little boys..
> trading candy bars for blowjobs



Makes sense...hopefully if you go to.prison your celli will be a nutrionist...you can.toss his organic.salad for diet advice...


----------



## JR. (Mar 17, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I kind of have a boner for Sheri would like to see more


Yes. must see more  hurry please...


----------



## Z499 (Mar 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> Naa...looks to be a full handfull...so prob 36/D....



Wedding Crashers - Motor Boat - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> thats not my ass..I said that in the new member forum....she does have a lovely ass
> 
> 
> here are boobs !!!! these are my boobs


I JO'd to this pic, that is all


----------



## Rednack (Mar 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> Makes sense...hopefully if you go to.prison your celli will be a nutrionist...you can.toss his organic.salad for diet advice...



Same way you toss Heavy's salad
or should i try a more subtle approach?


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Same way you toss Heavy's salad
> or should i try a more subtle approach?



he uses veet..so there is no salad..shouldnt you be putting back a few keystones and watching duck dynasty right now??


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> he uses veet..so there is no salad..shouldnt you be putting back a few keystones and watching duck dynasty right now??


 It's not Wednesday. Duck dynasty 9pm. 
Si for president.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It's not Wednesday. Duck dynasty 9pm.
> Si for president.



^Hey, probably would do better then Obama, jack!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 18, 2013)

[h=2]Re: New reputation![/h]_





 Originally Posted by *SheriV*
Hi, you have received -23344 reputation points from SheriV.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
diaf 

Regards,
SheriV

Note: This is an automated message.

_

Three of the most prominent posters on this board liked that post you faggot..​


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *Re: New reputation!*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


3 out of a 1000 wow you must be proud. Come on show them your cack and end this.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 18, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> 3 out of a 1000 wow you must be proud. Come on show them your cack and end this.



Grow some legs bro, or give up the basketball shorts...
They make you look like a midget..

All i see is shorts and feet...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

..........bet you have great leg development fatass


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Grow some legs bro, or give up the basketball shorts...
> They make you look like a midget..
> 
> All i see is shorts and feet...


Grow some Anything all I see is tits and hair.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

wtf did half the people in this thread go

seeing how I'm doing pics recon


----------



## the_predator (Mar 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> wtf did half the people in this thread go
> 
> seeing how I'm doing pics recon


Yeah, no shit! Everyone disappeared


----------



## Bowden (Mar 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> wtf did half the people in this thread go
> 
> seeing how I'm doing pics recon



Maybe they got tired of using the precolumbian artifact vBulletin static posting last century technology.
It's like pinning paper on a cork bulletin board in 1968.

If you would only post some tit pics that might cause some traffic.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

I dont think my tits could save this at this point


----------



## Conceal30 (Mar 30, 2015)

thats a nice booty. repped for lovely lady lumps!



SheriV said:


> heres my ass....a crappy shot...(pun?) again!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2015)

Rednak was good people


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^ this


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Rednak was good people


really? I seem to remember you and rednads always going at it especially in regards to your old lady.
I also remember pms with sher telling her not to take it personal this place is full of trolls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit was I Angry back then


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> really? I seem to remember you and rednads always going at it especially in regards to your old lady.
> I also remember pms with sher telling her not to take it personal this place is full of trolls



Ya..I got trolled especially hard then too
Everyone trying to figure out who's gimmick I was.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

I wore that same green bracelet thats in some of these pics to the hospital for surgery a cpl weeks ago. kinda cool


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Ya..I got trolled especially hard then too
> Everyone trying to figure out who's gimmick I was.


its still a mystery


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

indeed..and now I have all the cawk pics to keep everyone quiet


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> indeed..and now I have all the cawk pics to keep everyone quiet


must be all mod cawk cause all the "members" left <-- I crack myself up


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> must be all mod cawk cause all the "members" left <-- I crack myself up




I'd "like" to but come to think of it my mod material is fairly limited...

threatening to ban someone unless they give you noodz doesnt work as well on mods...err..I mean..the mods are more conservative!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 30, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Holy shit was I Angry back then


Just a little! But you and Red's arguments where great


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I'd "like" to but come to think of it my mod material is fairly limited...
> 
> threatening to ban someone unless they give you noodz doesnt work as well on mods...err..I mean..the mods are more conservative!


threatening a banning doesnt seem to hold as much weight these days. perhaps threatening to fill a newbz box with pics of azza would stir constrernation


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm only lusting after one set of nudes these days so hopefully the blackmail I've already acquired continues to pan out...


----------



## JR. (Apr 30, 2015)

Luv those boobies!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Holy shit was I Angry back then



I realty enjoy our cuddles now


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2015)

JR. said:


> Luv those boobies!



implants?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh hai


----------



## JR. (Apr 30, 2015)

Naw they feel real


----------



## Kazdad (May 1, 2015)

Conceal30 said:


> thats a nice booty. repped for lovely lady lumps!



Damn thats a REALLY nice ass.


----------

